# Cube stereo hybrid 140 TM 500 KIOX 27.5



## Dennysch265 (16. März 2020)

Voll Funktionsfähig normale Gebrauchsspuren ca. 1300km gelaufen gekauft am 09.07.2019 Rahmengröße 20 Zoll die Laufräder sind 27.5 zoll Rechnung Vorhanden!!

Für weitere Info hier der Link vom Hersteller:https://www.cube.eu/2019/e-bikes/mo...-hybrid-140-tm-500-kiox-275-greynorange-2019/

Original Sattel vorhaben

Erneuert wurden:

-bremsen vorne und Hinten
-Pedale

Kein Versand möglich! Nur Barzahlung bei Abholung! Keine Ratenzahlung möglich!

VB: 3500Euro 

Bei Fragen mich einfach anrufen oder per WhatsApp schreiben:

015119630409


----------

